# Top Cropping US-05 timing & re-skimming



## Damn (16/2/13)

Still new to this game but tried my first attempt at top cropping yeast off a bubbling wort.
I scooped my first batch off the top 24-36 hours after air lock bubbling, it was a thinner layer than expected but still got some.
12 hours later I've inspected my batch and about 5-7mm of yeast has settled in a 1L Jam Jar with a thick krausen in 400ml of beer.

I appreciate some experts say US-05 is not a good top cropper. But have read others do do this successfully.

Questions: 1. Can scoop more Krausen off and drop onto current batch in fridge? (This 12-18 hours later)
2. I'm brewing again in 4 days. Would I be better off to make a starter rather than scooping another batch?
3. Would I better off to give up and just buy some US-05.

Thanks for any advice opionions.


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/2/13)

Damn said:


> I scooped my first batch off the top 24-36 hours after air lock bubbling, it was a thinner layer than expected but still got some.


I have only top cropped a few times so I stand to be corrected here. However, I believe the best time to top crop is on about day 2 or 3 when the krausen is at the height of activity. Whereas here it sounds like you top cropped when fermentation appears to have finished.

Q1/ I don't understand what you are asking
Q2/ I would say yes, make a starter from what you have
Q3/ US-05 is cheap, if you bought what you need you will almost be guaranteed to get healthy viable yeast to pitch. I only use the slurry of US-05 and don't bother faffing about top cropping it.


----------



## Damn (16/2/13)

Thanks Amber,

I poured my Brew into Fermenter Wed night. When I came home thurs (24hrs later) it was bubbling but it may well of been bubbling for 12hours or more. I've only scooped off it on the Friday night, thats why I'm guessing 24-36 hours after comencement. I thought this may of been a little early if anything? Q1. was....

1. Can I get more of the krausen now and drop onto my existing harvest that I put in the fridge last night or should I put it in a seperate Jar?

I guess the lesson I'm learning from this is there is a bit, as you say, "faffing around" for a small gain. Still I will investigate it further for when and if I use liquid yeast that is a good top cropper. As I'm tending to do 2 brews in sequence 1 week after each other but in seperate fermenters of course. I'm interested in top cropping as the yeast would be cleaner rather than my hoppy slurry as I understand it.


----------



## Helles (16/2/13)

You can crop it again but do you want to open the lid this much
Use what youv'e got make starter if needed


----------

